# speak softly, but carry a 10/32 w/14" impeller



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

*speak softly, but carry a Drift Breaker 10/32 3-stage*

some older fella who is retired, doesn't want to manhandle an old Craftsman Drift Breaker 10/32 w/14" impeller anymore...he's had it for 20 years, and inherited it from his father in law decades ago...
he sold it to me today for $75
3 stage and dual headlights/grill on it
holy Tecumsehs, Batman...that's a monster of a machine. lots of cables too.
I put 'er on the side until I finish the AMF Dynamark...


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I am envious.
Sid


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats on the new toy


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

pics?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow if I don't forget the camera again, these 3 stage machines are all at another location. 

it's not a gear drive, it's a friction drive machine. I wish it was a gear drive....

ironically, the $150 from the Craftsman Track Drive 5HP machine sale, funded the purchase of three old 3-stage machines. they're reproducing like tribbles out there....


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> they're reproducing like tribbles out there....



I've got an infestation at my house too.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

everyone should own at least one Drift Breaker in their lifetime....


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I bring these machines home now with a small compact Saturn station wagon, put the back seat down, lay down cardboard, remove the handlebars from machine, turn snow spout down all the way, and remove gas cap. the machine then just goes in under the 29" high compartment, when it gets to the gas tank we just tip the machine a bit to clear, then in it goes back wheels first. saves a lot of gas driving to get them over the Ford truck, and actually easier to load being it's not as high up to lift into the car.

haven't put the handlebars on yet or even tried to start it, it does turn over with good compression. 

the engine serial number starts with an 8, making it a 1978 machine.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

this is kind of strange....started out wanting just ONE of these old 3 stage machines with the headlights and biggest 10HP engine. looked far/wide and found a few for sale but big money $250 and up, plus another $250 to have them shipped in. no thanky...

so I settled for the 8/26 Dynamark Luminaire for $50, next best thing to the Craftsman Driftbreaker 10/32, in my mind...but it needed the pawl springs/wheel locks setup. So I bought the AMF Polar Bear 7/26 with a stuck motor for $50 just to get the wheel stuff. 

then a week later (yesterday) a guy calls me up with a bona fide 10/32 DB w/lights for only $75

now I gots 2 of 'em, plus a parts machine to boot, but not intentionally, that's just the way it worked out.

good thing I sold that Craftman 5/24 track drive for $150 when I did....guess I could always sell one of these....


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I had a few minutes to spare today and scratched the surface on this 10/32 DB.

3 of the 4 control cables, except for chute angle cable, were seized.
the choke wire rod was seized wide open, PB Blaster got that loose
the throttle cable was seized wide open, that had to be removed from the carb, and moved back/forth with channel locks and PB blaster in the end holes, and that came loose.
the chute cable was beginning to get stuck. some PB blaster on the end pivots of the chute area and cable got that freed up.
even the key was hard to put in. that got PB as well.
this obviously hasn't been run in a few years, but it was stored inside fortunately. 
there's only one left to get un-stuck, that's the idler pulley clutch cable. will try that one tomorrow. 
the Tec. HM100 10HP engine had a Champion RJ19LM plug in it, that's usually a good sign. removed the plug, check for spark, YES IT HAS SPARK.
I opened the choke, sprayed it with starter fluid, closed the choke, IT STARTED WITH ONE PULL and ran until the starter fluid was gone.
no smoke.
very good prelim check. 
the code on the HM100 says this is a 1978
also noticed, primer bulb feed hose is broken off the carb, and the fuel line from the tank was all twisted like a pretzel and dry cracked. this one is going to need some fuel lines.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

if mine runs this good I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

maybe add an impeller kit....but they work pretty good in stock form


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Sid said:


> I am envious.
> Sid


 actually I was just kind of lucky...been looking for one of these since last Feb. and one finally surfaced here locally
it was a diligent search !


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Those look really nice, very impressed by those machines. Congrats to you and hope they run well.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

this one is almost done. the carb sings now. it was that pesky idle circuit all along. the steel stick epoxy patched it good. I let it sit overnight and started it today, started on 2nd pull. that's sitting outside in 20 degree weather uncovered, not in a heated garage. was able to take it off choke in about 1 minute, and shortly thereafter it cold take WOT and no smoke. sounds really good. I put the carb airbox cover and bottom cover back on. the smoke is GONE. must have had stuck rings that came loose after running it. today I bought a headlight for it at Advance Auto.

headlights are HIGH DOLLAR ! $12 each now at Advance, and on Ebay. At Tractor Supply they are $19 each. Tru-Value has them $20/pair but they are plastic lenses, not glass. 

no way I'm paying $20 for a headlight, for a machine I paid $50 for !


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blowers*

You asked if anyone had ever had units like yours, well somewhat. I still have one and sold another that are slightly newer than yours.
One I ended up rebuilding and swapping the bucket on with a smaller 2 stage so it would fit through the garage door
https://s3-us-west-

This one I rebuilt, did some modifications to and ultimately sold



Here's the reason I like these, the transmission in the drivetrain


Built like a tank and ready for most everything. 14" impeller and hungry as a horse.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> You asked if anyone had ever had units like yours, well somewhat. I still have one and sold another that are slightly newer than yours.
> One I ended up rebuilding and swapping the bucket on with a smaller 2 stage so it would fit through the garage door
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Parts*

Here's some suggestions on parts to save, if the ones you have are like the ones I've worked on. 
Clamshells for the bushings. You can upgrade units with the plastic ones to the bronze ones if you have the clamshells, which are now MIA.
If it's got a control cable that's sleeved with the loop on one end and a S hook on the other. Those are also MIA. There's some options but it's pricey.
If there are good pneumatic tires, save them if they bolt to the axel, they can be used on alot of machines.
Even the hand controls for the drive can be of use.
Motor obviously.
Pulleys for the auger unit and drive, shoot just save the whole auger assembly if you can.
The chute if it has the cable control for the tip, it and the controls can be swapped onto other units and upgrade them.
Save the skid pan if there's one, the tractor units on alot of them interchange.
Friction disc if it's in good shape. Another MIA item though a Toro one can be modified to work but it's extra time and cost to do it.

That's all I can think of at the moment.

Hope that helps

Paul

PS the Tecumseh transmission that's in some of the newer units were used in everything from 4 hp blowers to 20+ hp walk behind tractors and bigger garden tractors. Other than some having axel shafts on them for the tractors, the other ones with the chain drive pretty much all interchange physically. Big thing is the number of gears but I've taken a 7 hp unit and put it into a 10 hp and looked at using a 5 hp for a 7 hp blower and they bolt up just fine.
Biggest issue is if the intermediate shaft on them comes loose, the shaft and gearbox can drop and jam the chain. Hit it hard enough and it break off the area the mounting bolts go. Even that's ok as I came up with a repair plate that works and have used it on a couple of otherwise junk units to put them back into service.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

wow, thanks ! great info. 
I did some more digging today on this 10/32 and have my work cut out for me.

the carb was the most gunked up Tec. carb I've seen that was still bolted to a snowblower- period. this one takes the cake. it was covered with clear green sludge inside that was sticky like elmers glue. the float/needle were so stuck, I had to pry them down on the float hinge pin with a big screwdriver. the hinge pin was rusted and had to be tapped out with a tiny drift and hammer ! all the ports in the bowl nut/jet were blocked solid with black/green sludge. the carb mounting bolts were so seized, I had to use a big Phillips screwdriver clamped with vise grips, to get enough leverage to just crack the bolts loose. at first the entire nut/bolt turned. 

looking underneath, I saw something major that in my haste to load up the machine (in the rain outside that day) I had overlooked. initially it had looked like a minor connection problem, that something had just come loose and could easily be re-attached- but this was a bad one to miss....

the friction disk backing retainer, that the friction disk bolts to, has a snap ring and groove on the left side, that holds a throwout type bearing on it, to move it back/forth and get the various gears, as the gear shift is moved. the snap ring broke off a small ring of metal from the retainer, and both of those pieces and the throwout bearing are moving freely on the cross shaft- no longer connected to the gearshift linkage. there's no way to shift this machine, the friction disk setup is broken.

I either have to get that welded and file/machine a new retaining ring groove in it, or replace it.

wondering if that 5/22-10 machine I left on the scrap pile has the same setup ?

anyone have a Craftsman friction disc retainer ? it's the type with only 4 bolts holding the rubber disc on, I believe...will get pics tomorrow

it's called "casting retainer" part number 36601


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

*got it growlin' today*

got this 10/32 DB back together today and it's running. cleaned spark plug, changed oil to Amsoil, added a fuel shutoff and new filter. oiled the 3rd stage auger chain, and adjusted the chain tightness. both this and the Luminaire have a square wedge that goes under the 3rd stage auger ends, with a slot, to lift it up and tighten up the chain. lifted the steel wheels for max height, the auger/impeller working nicely very quiet, and carb idling. drove it up and down the driveway and it drives good. this machine is BIG. bordering on too big, this is the largest size blower I'd ever want to use on a driveway or around the house. anything bigger than this would be for a parking lot or playing field, really. it's like driving a lawn tractor around.

carb on this one is harder to take off/install. the way the governor linkage is, the governor arm must come off, and it has a more complicated choke linkage and control. a couple head bolts needed to be torqued, and the pullstart cover is missing the 2 bottom bolts. so I've got still more busywork to do. the belts, auger/drive wheel engagement idlers, cables all work perfectly and thank the Lord for that. if all that needed to be replaced don't know if I'd want the machine ! it is a lot more complex than the older simple machines, and there's more that can break on this.

I can tell the engine has more cc's too. it makes power like a big block V8 does in a car, i.e. it doesn't have to turn a high rpm to make things happen.

still have some little odds and ends to do- air up the tires, tighten the tire chains, connect a killswitch to the handlebars. the killswitch on the carb plate that works with the throttle linkage is broken. probably just put a toggle up on the handlebars. I can still shut if off with the key but no way to shut it off fast from the handlebars.

one thing missing from both these headlight machines I have, is a headlight switch. the lights stay on when running. I'd like to turn them off in daylight to save the bulb life. so that would be another toggle switch to add.

used PB blaster, then WD40 on all the cables, and was able to salvage them. they all work. when I got the machine they were all seized but one.

still have to clean the friction disc/platter, fill the auger gear box with new oil, and put the bottom covers on, and a pesky broken shear pin in the auger shaft to remove....stay tuned.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

That thing looks beastly


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats on getting that MONSTA to wake-up!!!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

awake, and breathe deeply these tasty hydrocarbons and atmosphere....you have been summoned from the past....for ye have work to do in the future...


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

*wow it started !!*

with the 45 degree weather here today, I decided to move my two big 3-stage machines behind the house, as it looks doubtful we'll get a serious snow that will require their service again this year. 

the Gilson Unitrol has been taking care of Mom's driveway just fine, and did so again today in fine fashion. when done I drove the Unitrol around back and parked it. next turned the gas on the AFM Dynamark, it started on the 4th pull. This is sitting outside all winter in the open in the driveway, next to the Craftsman 10/32. drove that through the quite now deep snow in the front yard, man does that thing THROW. it chugged right through it.

ran the Ariens 8/32 a few passes, but it's not a machine for shallow snows. the big machines need a big snow to compress and operate correctly. I put it out back and shut 'er down.

last I took a look at the Craftsman Drift Breaker 10/32. was going to leave it there until the spring thaw, as I had abandoned it at the bottom of the driveway when all the cables froze up. We blew snow on it several times with the other 2 running machines throughout the year, so it was buried in a snowbank to a depth over the engine. only the handlebars and headlights were showing. 

no one is probably going to believe this, and I wouldn't blame them for not, but I turned the gas on, pumped the primer twice, and pulled the cord. 

the 10HP Tec. went "klug-klug-klug" and then caught and was running. it started on ONE PULL after sitting months buried in ice and snow. where is a camera when I need one, that was impressive. there it is buried in snow and it starts and is idling. (it started just as easy the day I bought it and brought it home, after sitting for years) With the warm temperature today, all cables were again working and thawed, so I decided to move it.
the impeller started turned when I engaged it, but the front end was so frozen solid into the ground, it would not drive out of the snow bank.

I cleaned it off with a snow shovel and by hand, shook it free with the handlebars, and broke the front end free from the ground. I had it driving under its own power to the back yard, but it kept stalling out, I think the gas went bad in it, or the carb is plugged with debris. it would run a short distance then stall out. the fuel line was beginning to disintegrate last time I had it apart, it may just need a new line. but I was really pleased and surprised the darn thing started at all. too bad we really didn't get any sizeable deep snow to try it out in. sometimes March brings one good storm, maybe next month...or maybe next year...

I bought a few spools of rubber heat shrink tubing last week, to insulate the cables on the 10/32. hopefully the water won't get inside them to freeze them up again after they are shrink tubed.

so all 4 machines are parked behind the house getting ready for season retirement, they won't freeze into the ground tonite in the driveway. we're going back down to 3 degrees, from a 44 degree high today, the temp swing is crazy...


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I drove this Driftbreaker through the yard yesterday in 14" of frozen snow.
holy impellers Batman, that is one powerful mutha' of a machine !
as impressive as the Dynamark 8/26 3-stage is, the DB is mo' wicked, it's like driving a Jeep through the snow 
it would cut the entire yard pack like cutting the grass in midsummer, if I wanted to. 
just have to get the little storage gremlins ironed out.
it needs the cables re-installed, and the fuel line had a small hole in it, just before the carb.


----------

